# Hand Sanitizer



## wombatgirl (Nov 10, 2008)

The breeder I went to meet and discuss hedgehog adoption with mentioned that she always used hand sanitizer before she picked up any of her hedgehogs. Is that common practice of other people here? Based on what everyone here has been saying about their sense of smell, it seems to me that might mess it up.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

While some hedgies do react to the scent many do not. It is a common practice at all IHA hedgehog shows to hand sanitize between handling hedgehogs as a precaution. Many people don't think this is absolutely necessary but to play it safe the IHA keeps this policy. Breeders are open to apply this practice or not. So in the end you will need to read all the research and make your own decision whether you should hand sanitize between handling hedgies. I just took in a rehome and do wash hands thoroughly or use a hand sanitizer between handling my two girls until I am sure they are used to each others scents. I also wash my hands thoroughly before handling ANY hedgie to make sure I am not exposing them to any pathogens or compelling scent that they might want a taste of.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Instead of using hand sanitizer frequently, I just wash my hands often. I've been bitten by ordinarily very friendly hedgies, who were afraid of the scent. In the event that I can't wash my hands immediately, though, I always have hand sanitizer on hand.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

wombatgirl said:


> The breeder I went to meet and discuss hedgehog adoption with mentioned that she always used hand sanitizer *before she picked up any of her hedgehogs*. Is that common practice of other people here?


Personally, I don't use it BEFORE my hedgies are handled unless I'm sick with a cold or someone else in the house is. We use sanitizer in the home, but it is not something that I require before the hedgies are handled.

I keep it nearby when people come to pick up hedgies, in case accidents happen and they feel the need to use it. On the other hand, I don't allow visitors into my breeding area. Hedgie mothers are very tempermental about their young, so most breeders are very cautious about that. My buyers are only allowed to handled their own hedgie, when it is old enough.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I either wash my hands before handling my gang just because who knows what we could have on our hands. Since I have many hedgehogs, I also wipe my hands with baby wipes frequently while handling them and especially between cleaning each cage.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Baby wipes are a great idea. I had not thought of that. 
And they are available in "non-scented".


----------



## lilapeas (Mar 28, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> Instead of using hand sanitizer frequently, I just wash my hands often. I've been bitten by ordinarily very friendly hedgies, who were afraid of the scent. In the event that I can't wash my hands immediately, though, I always have hand sanitizer on hand.


I also wash my hands rather to use a sanitizer because from what I've known sanitizer only effects in just two minutes.


----------

